# What is wrong with this picture VII



## Mayhem (Dec 29, 2004)

Another one with no hints!


----------



## soundman (Dec 29, 2004)

What are we looking at?


----------



## SuperCow (Dec 29, 2004)

That looks like a decorated nail between the two prongs of a nail-puller on a hammer. I think I'm wrong, though.


----------



## SketchyCroftPpl (Dec 29, 2004)

No I agree it does look like a nail in the prongs of a hammer, but maybe not a nail but instead like a bolt or a screw and someone is doing something wrong. Oh an actor pulling a nail!

~Nick


----------



## __WWW__ (Dec 29, 2004)

yea im not realy sure what it is


----------



## soundman (Dec 29, 2004)

In that case the locking bolt was overtightened, with it that far in when someone tightens down on the wing nut they will be appling all the presure on the end of the bolt instead of evenly spread around the clamp. This could cause a hole in the pipe is done to the exreme. NEVER TIGHTEN MORE THAN TWO TURNS PAST FINGER TIGHT.


----------



## zac850 (Dec 29, 2004)

Well, there is red liquid stuff all around the picture, so is that blood? If it is, thats the problem, blood should be kept away from all stage equipment.

Other then that, it looks like some metal piece that has broken off from something else, but thats all I can see...


----------



## SuperCow (Dec 29, 2004)

It dosen't look like a liquid to me. In fact, some of the larger spots look like some type of wax.


----------



## Mayhem (Dec 29, 2004)

Ignore the red stuff - it is red paint that this particular company uses to mark its inventory. I apologise for the quality of the pic and I will endeavour to get a better one, or even isolate what you are looking at.


----------



## Radman (Dec 30, 2004)

AHHHHHHHH! What is it!!!!


----------



## dimwatt (Dec 30, 2004)

I believe there's a clue in the name of the picture - Nylock.jpg - it's a nylon locking nut.

It's difficult to tell from the picture, but I'm guessing the blue bit is the nylon locking part. If that's the case then I think one problem is that the nut hasn't been put far enough onto the bolt and so the nylon isn't able to do its job.

Am I close?

Even if I'm not, it's an interesting picture, reminding me of puzzles on Ask the Family in the 1970's (except all their pictures were in b/w).


----------



## Mayhem (Dec 30, 2004)

Going to have to rethink the naming of my pictures when I post them I think.

Congratulation on the correct identification of the object.

However - at this point in time I am NOT going to comment on whether or not the rest of the post is correct or not or even whether or not it is on the right track. Going to leave it open to a bit more discussion.


----------



## Radman (Dec 30, 2004)

I need to start opening my mouth, err, keyboard when I have an answer. I was basically going to say just that, except I didn't know the name of the pic.  \

There seem to be large scratches in the clamp(?) too, possibly from lack of washer, which leads me to believe that since the bolt does not seem to be long enough to be threaded far enough into the nut even without a washer that SOMEBODY got LAZY and used the WRONG bolt, AND LAZINESS IS BAD!!!!! Stop me anytime...

Am I RIGHT!?!?!

(VERY LATE, [or is it early now] here and now)


----------



## thelightguy (Jan 4, 2005)

I still think it is a skateboard wheel caught in a ramp.


----------



## Mayhem (Jan 9, 2005)

dimwatt said:


> I believe there's a clue in the name of the picture - Nylock.jpg - it's a nylon locking nut.
> 
> It's difficult to tell from the picture, but I'm guessing the blue bit is the nylon locking part. If that's the case then I think one problem is that the nut hasn't been put far enough onto the bolt and so the nylon isn't able to do its job.
> 
> Am I close?



As said before, dimwatt was spot on with his identification of the picture and pointing out that the bolt has not passed all the way through the nut.

So - what is a nylock nut and how does it work? Also, with any nut, why should the bolt pass all the way through? And should it extend further out?


----------



## luc_ryno (Jan 28, 2005)

well i might be able to help with some of that...from my understanding, the load on a bolt/nut is distributed over all the threads. so each thread might hold, say, 200kg - so you'd wanna maximise the amount of threads on the bolt to ensure it is at its full loading potential.


----------



## JahJahwarrior (Jan 28, 2005)

the nylon piece on the nut helps hold the bolt in, keeps it from unscrewing as easily. I don't know exactly if there are some physics behind it other than friction, but I think that the nylon sorta gets cut by the bolt--it conforms to the threads and provides that intimate friction that the metal itself doesn't. 

If the bolt is not screwed through all the way, then the nylon ring will not grip it at all, so basically, it won't provide that anti-unscrewing effect. Also, I would agree with the spreading of weight across all the threads--the less threads are in contact with the bolt, the higher the possibility that alot of weight will shear the insides of the nut out and drop your nice light that is clamped in your clamp.


----------

